# MB1 - what happened here?



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't logged in on the laptop in ages, but only 4 threads in this subforum? The information on commuting wasn't all perfect, but surely it didn't need to get deleted?

nvrmnd... Full filtering by age, rather than sorting... :thumbsup:


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

kjdhawkhill said:


> I haven't logged in on the laptop in ages, but only 4 threads in this subforum? The information on commuting wasn't all perfect, but surely it didn't need to get deleted?
> 
> nvrmnd... Full filtering by age, rather than sorting.


Traffic on this forum is down generally over the past couple of years. Folks like yourself left. A lot of questions got answered and debated so that old-timers could just say "do a serach" rather than repeat things ad infinitum. Alternatively, videos are all over the place to answer technical questions. I'm not aware of any other bike discussion forum that has picked up the slack; I get the impression that traffic is down generally.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

This website has lost a lot of active posters. Maybe that's the trend everywhere. The Velonews site went down a few years ago. I miss the old days. Remember Doug Sloan -- the lawyer who posted every five minutes. Wasn't he a moderator at one point? Or grzmnky, a smart guy who knew a 1000 ways to call you stupid. Or that guy gutfiddle who I don't think ever sat on a bike, but he had these hilarious posts. 

Every so often someone responds to a 10 year old post (god knows why). I always notice that its an old post not by the date, but by the people who are responding to it. Most of them aren't around any more.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Technical forums like this one are good for discussing specific information; relevant details and methods pertaining to the topic at hand: road bikes. The same thing applies to any other forum that's aimed at any one specific interest, be it skateboarding, a certain automobile, music, etc.

As our internet experience has shifted to one-stop shops in Facebook, Instagram, and Reddit, users stopped seeking specific information and started seeking approval from their peers, creating an echo chamber. Instead of asking at roadbikereview.com if Treks are good bikes and being told that maybe a Cannondale is a better option for your needs, you can go find a Trek usergroup on Facebook or reddit.com/r/treksaregoodbikes and be showered in imaginary internet points about the Speed Concept that you bought.

Add to that a couple of malware attacks, like RBR has had, and it's enough to drive new users and fresh content away. The only ones here are those of us who have been here forever, and are recycling the same ol' content all day, every day.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I never really left, I've just been on Tapatalk for a couple of years and only see the top 3-5 threads from all of the RBR forums when I check. There have been some worth jumping in on, but I wasn't fully aware of the die down... then the fact that the default age-filter was 1 month was pretty shocking once I got back in via laptop.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> Traffic on this forum is down generally over the past couple of years. Folks like yourself left. A lot of questions got answered and debated so that old-timers could just say "do a serach" rather than repeat things ad infinitum. Alternatively, videos are all over the place to answer technical questions. I'm not aware of any other bike discussion forum that has picked up the slack; I get the impression that traffic is down generally.


So trek makes bikes. Specialized has lawyers. Disc brakes are hand grenades for the forum, and dopers are everywhere and suck. Either way, the commuting forum had some good advice to get me started on commuting everynow and then... now I'm getting ready to start a 3-5 day a week year round commute. 

Was just checking in to see if fenders were cool again :14:.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

kjdhawkhill said:


> ...
> Was just checking in to see if fenders were cool again :14:.


Only if they are bamboo, and you wear a beard......


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Was just checking in to see if fenders were cool again :14:.


Yes, yes they are.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

Anyone remember ICQ?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Akirasho said:


> Anyone remember ICQ?


I remember Telnet...


This is not my signature


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Only if they are bamboo, and you wear a beard......


Bamboo is invasive and Mrs. hates real beards. So plastic and 5oclock shadow are the best I can do. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

pmf said:


> The Velonews site went down a few years ago. I miss the old days. .


I think the VeloNews forum is CyclingNews.com ?. That site is still up and running, not taking new members for some odd reason. Been so long on that site I cannot recall who's forum it is/was.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Steve B. said:


> I think the VeloNews forum is CyclingNews.com ?. That site is still up and running, not taking new members for some odd reason. Been so long on that site I cannot recall who's forum it is/was.


No, Velonews had their own forum that shut down a couple years ago. Cyclingnews is a completely different company and site. 

Cyclingnews is not taking new members? I wonder why. Maybe too many horrible comments in the Clinic or something


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

burgrat said:


> No, Velonews had their own forum that shut down a couple years ago. Cyclingnews is a completely different company and site.
> 
> Cyclingnews is not taking new members? I wonder why. Maybe too many horrible comments in the Clinic or something


For clarity, MANY years ago Velonews had a forum hosted by a third party, and they shut that down and started their own forum. That 3rd party (with financial support from the regular contributors) carried on that forum, which still exists but was so flooded with spambots that the host had to shut off new members. New members can only join via recommendation by an existing member. How's that for exclusivity? The forum is at cyclingforum.com


----------

